# CPT code 93010



## Matteson (Mar 25, 2016)

Our internal med physicians read EKG's for the hospital, since 10/1/15 there is no LCD for CPT code 93010 and all of our charges are being denied for Medical Necessity. Does anyone know how we should be billing this charge now?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 25, 2016)

What codes are you using that have been denied?


----------



## Matteson (Mar 28, 2016)

The most recent denial was for R07.9 and I21.3.


----------



## espressoguy (Mar 28, 2016)

Chest pain & STEMI certainly meet medical necessity. I would question whether medical necessity was the actual reason for the denial.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 28, 2016)

Chest pain and STEMI do both meet medical necessity but you should not code them together.  you use either the chest pain or the STEMI.  I would think the chest pain would be the one I would use.


----------

